# My First BBB Q-View



## ritamcd (May 5, 2012)

going into the smoker after sitting in the brine for 8 days and then developing the rind over night ..






after 2 hours of cold smoke







after 6 hours of smoke we are done ..






a little taste test ..






approved by all 

Hope you all enjoyed

BTW I have noooo stinking clue on how to roll meat lol So I didn't even take much of a pic of the other one I TRIED to tie up and roll because the bone really tore up the meat..

Used half apple and half hickory pellets .. In my GOSM


----------



## jp61 (May 5, 2012)

"approved by all" is always a good thing! Nice job!


----------



## spuds (May 5, 2012)

Nice Rita.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 5, 2012)

Good Stuff!...JJ


----------

